# Unplug and Plug in Shield to turn it on WTF!?!



## DukeSweden (3 mo ago)

I've had the Shield Pro for about 7 months and, bugs aside, it's been ok, but this new one is really aggravating. I used to always be able to turn it on and off using the red power button on the upper left of the remote. For the past 3 weeks or so, I'll go to turn it on, and nothing happens. I have to unplug it from the wall socket and then plug it back in. Then I have to wait for the reboot to finish and wi-fi to reconnect.

The most aggravating part of this is, Nvidia claims this is the proper way to turn the Shield on. Is this ridiculous or what? I'm in bad shape as it is so it's no fun getting on my hands and knees to reach down and unplug it from the wall socket, then plug it back in. Like I said, it used to work fine, this is new and it's outrageous that Nvidia says that's how you turn the Shield on.

Anybody else having this problem? Is there a setting I might have accidentally changed? All my CEC settings are set to "On", as they've always been.

EDIT: Seriously? 26 views and no one else has had this problem so far? I can't be the only one.


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

do a power off/on cycle (disconnect from power, not just "turn off") on the AVR and TV that have to pass the power-off signal to the Shield. Also, weird stuff like simply changing an HDMI cable in the path can disable CEC. Some devices have CEC options that let you enable and disable powering other devices on or off... if you have that setting, make sure it is enabled in addition to enabling CEC. And I would suggest disconnecting power to the Shield at the shield device instead of the wall outlet. Assuming the Shield isn't buried in an entertainment center. If it is "enclosed", if you don't find a solution, I would personally place the Shield where it is easy to access the power supply connector on the Shield.


----------



## falcon05 (Mar 29, 2014)

You may want to replace the batteries in your remote. Recently my Shield was acting crazy when I tried to change Iptv channels. Tried to power off the box using the red button unsuccessfully. Changed out the batteries and no more issues.


----------



## DukeSweden (3 mo ago)

falcon05 said:


> You may want to replace the batteries in your remote. Recently my Shield was acting crazy when I tried to change Iptv channels. Tried to power off the box using the red button unsuccessfully. Changed out the batteries and no more issues.


New batteries, replaced less than a month ago.


----------



## DukeSweden (3 mo ago)

Da Wiz said:


> do a power off/on cycle (disconnect from power, not just "turn off") on the AVR and TV that have to pass the power-off signal to the Shield. Also, weird stuff like simply changing an HDMI cable in the path can disable CEC. Some devices have CEC options that let you enable and disable powering other devices on or off... if you have that setting, make sure it is enabled in addition to enabling CEC. And I would suggest disconnecting power to the Shield at the shield device instead of the wall outlet. Assuming the Shield isn't buried in an entertainment center. If it is "enclosed", if you don't find a solution, I would personally place the Shield where it is easy to access the power supply connector on the Shield.


Thanks Wiz, but I've already done all of those things, including checking to see if CEC is still enabled and unplugging the power from the Shield rather than the wall outlet. What pisses me off is Nvidia telling you're supposed to turn on the Shield that way, by unplugging and plugging back in.


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

That is not how it should work but if you need a solution just buy one of these. I have them all over the house to control anything that plugs into an outlet. Turn off and on from the Kasa App.









Kasa Smart Plug Ultra Mini 15A, Smart Home Wi-Fi Outlet Works with Alexa, Google Home & IFTTT, No Hub Required, UL Certified, 2.4G WiFi Only, 2-Pack(EP10P2) , White - - Amazon.com


Kasa Smart Plug Ultra Mini 15A, Smart Home Wi-Fi Outlet Works with Alexa, Google Home & IFTTT, No Hub Required, UL Certified, 2.4G WiFi Only, 2-Pack(EP10P2) , White - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## DukeSweden (3 mo ago)

J&D said:


> That is not how it should work but if you need a solution just buy one of these. I have them all over the house to control anything that plugs into an outlet. Turn off and on from the Kasa App.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip! I know that isn't how it should work, but not only the Nvidia tech told me that, but he pointed to the page in the Shield manual that says the same thing! To turn on Shield plug it into a power source. Unbelievable.


----------



## Philnick (Jul 9, 2008)

One thing to remember is that the red "power" button on the remote _does not actually turn the Shield off and on_.

All the red "power" button does is mute and unmute its audio and video outputs.

You have to go into the Settings menu to actually turn it off or reboot it.


----------



## DukeSweden (3 mo ago)

Philnick said:


> One thing to remember is that the red "power" button on the remote _does not actually turn the Shield off and on_.
> 
> All the red "power" button does is mute and unmute its audio and video outputs.
> 
> You have to go into the Settings menu to actually turn it off or reboot it.


Thanks Philnick, but then why does it not "unmute" sometimes? And why does the green light go off, as if it's been turned off. I still assert that none of this makes sense. If I'm not turning the Shield off when pressing the red button, why do I sometimes have to unplug and replug it in?


----------

